
Ask HN: Windows software discovery - TheSpiceIsLife
I use OSX and Linux at home, and OSX at my previous job.<p>I have to use Windows 7 at work to use proprietary software for a laser cutter.<p>My issue is this: how do I find Windows utilities that work and are clean. Three monitor setup is nice. I do a lot of 2D car work, so I use AutoHotKey for macros etc, have a 19 button Razar Naga mouse.<p>I want to find a good light weight utility to make windows always stay on top and be transparent. Also looking for a decent light weight streaming radio ripper.<p>Finding software for OSX has been easy for me, there&#x27;s almost always one or two clear winners in the free &#x2F; open source realm and another one or two really good reputable apps in the paid-software world. Hasn&#x27;t been so easy for me on Windows.<p>Any help would be greatly appreciated.
======
alkonaut
Once a utility becomes "big" it tends to show up among the packages available
in choclatey. Highly recommend getting choclatey if you haven't already
[https://chocolatey.org/](https://chocolatey.org/)

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Excellent, will check it out, thanks.

------
joshschreuder
I guess the obvious one would be the Windows Store, but it's not on Windows 7.
But that would be the closest comparison to Mac.

Each time I rebuild my PC I head to Ninite
([http://ninite.com/](http://ninite.com/)) which has a nice selection of
fairly general utilities.

Scott Hanselman also does a blog every year or two or three, which, while
quite developer (particularly .NET) focused, is still decent for finding new
tools. His latest one from 2014 is here:
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ScottHanselmans2014UltimateDev...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ScottHanselmans2014UltimateDeveloperAndPowerUsersToolListForWindows.aspx)

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Thanks for the response, will check it out.

